# Where to fish for bass in NW WA?



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

Where should I go fishing for bass in Northwestern Washington? I live near Sedro-Woolley and Burlington, and I can't for the life of me find a good place to go catch any.


----------

